# "merge" .ost with .pst in 07 outlook?



## arin15 (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys. i searched for this but didnt find anything to exactly answer my question. its pretty simple...before formatting my laptop i went to the data folder in outlook 07 and i copy pasted my outlook data file into my other partition(at the time i thought it was a .pst file???) so today when i tried to merge the new oen and old one together it wont let me. from what i read it says outlook can only merge .pst with .pst. but i have an .ost and .pst. and i really wouldnt want to use a thrid party program. any suggestions fellow computer guru's?


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm not sure. This might work. Let us know if it does. It's a $30 software, but it does have a "trial" version that only lets you transfer 5 folders at a time or something like that. 
http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/outlook.html

Let us know if it works. My guess is that you would import the .ost, then manually migrate it's folders to the pst folders of your choice.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

if you have a .ost file then surely u must have had a exchange server account.
have u tried to configure ur exchange account again on outlook.
if you are able to configure it then you should be able to open the .ost file.
when you open it then u can export the content into a .pst format


----------



## arin15 (May 20, 2009)

Blade_Jones said:


> I'm not sure. This might work. Let us know if it does. It's a $30 software, but it does have a "trial" version that only lets you transfer 5 folders at a time or something like that.
> http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/outlook.html
> 
> Let us know if it works. My guess is that you would import the .ost, then manually migrate it's folders to the pst folders of your choice.


i really didnt want to use thrid party software...

and ya im set up on an exchange account. but it wasnt crazy important for me. i guess a nice thing to know if your in the IT field and someone asks ya u noe.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

you can use import and export option for this you don't need any 3rd party software. If you have 2010 outlook might be better.


----------

